# 24h-Rennen in Italien



## kingtom (28. September 2009)

ich bin auf der suche nach 24h-rennen in italien. 

wie ich gehört habe, gibt es dort eine ganze serie. finale und rom kenn ich schon (nein, dabei war ich noch nie). es soll aber noch einige andere geben. kennt jemand einen link zu diesen veranstaltungen? ich habe mich jetzt schon einige zeit durch den google-wald geschlagen. gefunden habe ich aber nicht das ersehnte. 

vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## NoBody24h (28. September 2009)

bitteschön 

http://www.24cup.org/

lg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (28. September 2009)

uiuiui... das ging aber fix. vielen dank. 

die starten bereits im märz  das wäre ja perfekt... 

warst du schon mal mit von der partie?


----------



## NoBody24h (28. September 2009)

bis jetzt nur in finale


----------



## guese (2. Oktober 2009)

wow,24 stunden Rennen in Italien bestimmt ne tolle Sache


----------



## Mishima (6. Oktober 2009)

Aber ja!

Bin letztes Jahr in Finale Solo gefahren 
War ein tolles Wochenende.

In R O M ist es schon fast eine RTF, aber die Strecke in FINALE ist finalomenal

Es geht mit über den Teil einer Free Ride Strecke (jaja - mit Steilkurven und so, und Klippen - mit Blick aufs Meer ).

Tolle Stimmung, entspannte Leute - Wahnsinns Duschen!!!

Habe die ganze Strecke mit Helmkamera abgefilmt (sehr langsam), bei Bedarf - melden.

@waradi

warst Du mit Sash 73 in Sulzbach als Support? Dann haben wir gegenüber gelagert.

Schade das es die Strecke vom ersten 24 H Rennen nicht mehr hier gibt.
2002 im Osten/ Ironhill - 15 - 16 Km Rundkurs, nur Forst und Wald!

Hier im TEUTO hätten wir auch Gelände und Willen - aber keine Chance auf Genehmigung ( Traum vom Rennen mit 100 - 150 Solofahrern)


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> bis jetzt nur in finale



willst Du etwa den Italienern bei den anderen Rennen jetzt auch noch den Sieg wegschnappen... lass Ihnen doch den Spass 

wer in Finale gewinnt ist in meinen Augen der Beste... oder gibt es noch ähnlich schwierige (schöne) Kurse ?

mein Traum wäre ja auch mal in Australien so was zu fahren... 

na ja man muss ja noch Ziele haben... immerhin hab ich jetzt wenigstens mal die 24h von München in der Tasche...

joe


----------



## NoBody24h (7. Oktober 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> willst Du etwa den Italienern bei den anderen Rennen jetzt auch noch den Sieg wegschnappen... lass Ihnen doch den Spass
> 
> wer in Finale gewinnt ist in meinen Augen der Beste... oder gibt es noch ähnlich schwierige (schöne) Kurse ?
> 
> ...


 

danke 

da mir ,und meinem LITEVILLE, FINALE besonders "liegt" werde ich den italienern, und dem rest der welt ,auch nur DORT auf den sack gehen 

in italien rennen zu fahren ist schon etwas feines ,nicht nur die 24er 

schwieriger ,ja ! *canmore* z.b., da waren teilweise 14cm federweg zu wenig , aber schönere ,bin ich noch keines gefahren 

aber schau ma mal, denn in australien steh ich nächstes jahr am start 

http://www.24hoursofadrenalin.com/t...ontentID=269a19b5-3048-8bc6-e898-e901f20193e5

lg
tom


----------



## guese (7. Oktober 2009)

@Mishima,

nein war nicht support für sash,bin selber gefahren,solo für waridi.Mit Sash habe ich den 3.in SIS im zweier gemacht.Und in Davos waren wir zusammen im 4 er.In Sulzbach war Support:chrizz und Burkhardt von waridi.Hammer Team,alle miteinander.



Gruß vom guese


----------



## Bergbock (7. Oktober 2009)

Also ich glaub nächstes Jahr werden wir 1-2 24 H Rennen in Italien fahren.

Kostet halt richtig Asche, Anfahrt etc...


Warum Rom ne RTF? Machen die da so einen auf gemütlich?


Viele Grüße

Chrizz


----------



## sash73 (7. Oktober 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wir fahren in italien...das wäre scho geil...


@timo

war ne super sache die saison mit uns wa???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Oktober 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> danke
> 
> aber schau ma mal, denn in australien steh ich nächstes jahr am start
> 
> ...



ist schon raus an welchem Ort das stattfindet (Canmore oder ?) weil meine Frau hat Verwandte in Australien und evtl. könnte man da das eine mit dem anderen verbinden ???

und Fully ist dann wohl auch Pflicht ... (anderst wie in München oder Rom ...)

joe


----------



## NoBody24h (8. Oktober 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ist schon raus an welchem ort das stattfindet (canmore oder ?) weil meine frau hat verwandte in australien und evtl. Könnte man da das eine mit dem anderen verbinden ???
> Joe


 
canberra !! 

tom


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Oktober 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> canberra !!
> 
> tom



ok... das sind ein paar Meilen weg von meinen Verwandten...

aber egal...


btw. hat man als (Normal-) Europäer  überhaupt eine Chance da mitzufahren bzw. sich zu qualifizieren oder gilt die normale Anmeldung ab 1.11. für jeden ?

Altersgruppe 45-49 ...


JO

ps...was machst Du eigentlich während der Bike-Trainingspause ... bin grad unschlüssig,weil wenn ich fast nix mache nehm ich mindestens 5Kilo zu...und die gehen dann in meinem Alter die ganze Saison fast nicht mehr weg...Laufen und sonstige lustige Ballsportarten (früher mein Sport) fallen weg...Rücken kaputt...


----------



## the.mtb.biker (14. Oktober 2009)

kingtom schrieb:


> uiuiui... das ging aber fix. vielen dank.
> 
> die starten bereits im märz  das wäre ja perfekt...
> 
> warst du schon mal mit von der partie?


 
*24 ore di Porticella* 
Who did it say is the hardest race of the 24HCup.
It takes place in Sicily (down there in march it's very warm), starting from a little residence in the countryside where are located all the facilities for the event. Usually there are very few bikers due to the distance from the northern Italy (maybe 24H Cup will organize the travel with planes, cars and bus to reach Sicily all together).

*24h Cremona* 
Its a speedy track up&down the banks and riverbed of Po, the longest italian river.
The facilities are located in a park next to the centre of Cremona, a nice city not far from Milano.

*24h Lago di Idro *
I did it one time, as solo, in 2007 when it was Italian championship. A lot of rain and mud but now the track is different. It starts from the beach of the Idro lake, not far from Brescia, and runs around the little village of Idro. The organizing team works well, but I havent got a good memory of 2007 experience

*24h Val d'Orcia *
In the heart Tuscany, its a wonderful race between hills and old villages. However, I dont have other informations about the race.
*
**24 ore Val Rendena *
The best in Italy, with Finale. I did it 2 times: the track is very easy and fast, but the organization of the event is probably the best of the Cup. It takes place in Rendena Valley, not far from Trento, only 10kms south from Madonna di Campiglio: the track runs across 3 small villages along meadows and cobblestones. Its the event of the Valley and along the track and in the squares there are lots of local supporters all night long too!


*24 ore di Roma *
Surely the location is very fascinating (an ancient roman park), but this year there were some problems with food, WC, tracks, security. Its a speedy track where slow solos can create some problems with fast team riders.
However, On Friday night they always organize a Rome sightseeing by bike with final pizza-party!

*24h Palladio *
Its one of the youngest Italian 24H. It takes place in Veneto, near Vicenza, on the Berici Hills. I dont know other about Ill ask to a friend that will participate at the race next Sunday

Bye!!
Stefano


----------



## NoBody24h (14. Oktober 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> btw. hat man als (Normal-) Europäer überhaupt eine Chance da mitzufahren bzw. sich zu qualifizieren oder gilt die normale Anmeldung ab 1.11. für jeden ?
> 
> Altersgruppe 45-49 ...
> 
> ...


 
für die open pro muß man sich qualifizieren.....für die age group sollte man bei der anmeldung schnell sein 

trainingspause ?....langlauf....nordic bladen....crozzrennen....hantelschupfen


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> trainingspause ?....langlauf....nordic bladen....crozzrennen....hantelschupfen



ok... dann such ich mir da mal was nettes raus...

Rücken/Rumpf ist ja Pflicht (Ich habe Rücken !!!) ... sonstiges dann Kür...

dank Dir,

JOE
dann schauen wir mal bei der Anmeldung obs klappt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (15. Oktober 2009)

das in porticella könnt echt was sein für mich. von hier aus ist es auch mit der anreise nicht sooo schlimm. mal sehen, wäre sicher ein gutes training und ein erster versuch mit dem bike 24h zu kreisen. 

schau'mr mal


----------

